# Spam/Scam!!!



## Cespian (12/2/16)

Guys... I hope I am not the only one getting these lol. See message below I got in chat today:

_my greetings to you, 
it's my pleasure to write you at this moment. 
my name is miss Lora, i saw your profile today and i wish to request for your true friendship. i have an important reason of contacting you 
and i hope we can share great experiences together beyond here. write to 
me direct with this my email address loraomorobaby@hotmail.com ) 
and i will send you my picture for you to know whom i am,_




Lesson learnt... spam/scams will find you where-ever you go!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/2/16)

Yip got the exact same message


----------



## hands (12/2/16)

You are not alone


----------



## Cespian (12/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Yip got the exact same message



Yay. I'm not alone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/2/16)

I am sure the mods will delete the account soon


----------



## Chezzig (12/2/16)

Me Too.. was just about to request a pic for giggles.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (12/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> I am sure the mods will delete the account soon



There is no associated account - so either this person created, spammed a whole bunch of members and then deleted, or got deleted by a mod


----------



## Riaz (12/2/16)

Thanks for letting us know guys

We have nuked the sucker

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (12/2/16)

Hi guys

That member has been nuked by one of the mods earlier 

Just to clarify - is this on the PM messages or the chat function?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cespian (12/2/16)

Chezzig said:


> Me Too.. was just about to request a pic for giggles.



DO IT! Just use a spoof email address otherwise you are opening up yourself to whole bunch of other scams... for life.


----------



## Cespian (12/2/16)

Silver said:


> Hi guys
> 
> That member has been nuked by one of the mods earlier
> 
> Just to clarify - is this on the PM messages or the chat function?



Thanks @Silver , it was the chat function for me

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/2/16)

Cespian said:


> Guys... I hope I am not the only one getting these lol. See message below I got in chat today:
> 
> _my greetings to you, _
> _it's my pleasure to write you at this moment. _
> ...


Dam she messaged me aswell... that two timing W###E!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kimbo (12/2/16)

and i thought i was special

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## hands (12/2/16)

also in chat

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/2/16)

Thanks guys

Much appreciated. 

Please feel free to alert us about this type of thing whenever you see it. (either like this or via PM to any of the Admin & Mod team) 

We spend a lot of time trying to make sure things are clean of spam on here - but as the forum gets bigger, it gets more challenging...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## blujeenz (12/2/16)

Cespian said:


> DO IT! Just use a spoof email address otherwise you are opening up yourself to whole bunch of other scams... for life.


Nah, not worth the bother, they'll probably just copy one of Robs lounge postings.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Pixstar (12/2/16)

Yeah, me too. Seems legit though...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Cespian (12/2/16)

Pixstar said:


> Yeah, me too. Seems legit though...
> 
> View attachment 45764



Thanks bro... I didnt want to sleep tonight anyways

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/2/16)

Riaz said:


> Thanks for letting us know guys
> We have nuked the sucker






Ag nooit ! I was looking forward to 'true friendship' and 'sharing great experiences together beyond here'. Now I'm stuck with you lot again.
P.S. And now I see it was a sucker too ! Devastated I am....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## blujeenz (12/2/16)

I got nothing...I guess us over 50's arent considered sexy anymore.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Chezzig (12/2/16)

Pixstar said:


> Yeah, me too. Seems legit though...
> 
> View attachment 45764


 Hahahahahahahaahha!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cespian (12/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> I got nothing...I guess us over 50's arent considered sexy anymore.



Thanks for the warning. I will enjoy my youth while it lasts then

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ashley A (12/2/16)

Very friendly chick that, except with me. I didn't get a message


----------



## johan (12/2/16)

I got nothing! I think @blujeenz is correct in his statement .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## gertvanjoe (12/2/16)

Damn , I already sent her money for a plane ticket ... it does sound odd that she is Russian but want to buy a ticket from Lagos

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz (12/2/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> Damn , I already sent her money for a plane ticket ... it does sound odd that she is Russian but want to buy a ticket from Lagos


Dont feel bad boet, you wouldn't be the first person to fall for the _pink panties with "love" written on them with a koki_ trick.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Cespian (12/2/16)

You know what the problem is here... he/she/it approached us as a woman. If she had said something like:

"Hey there, I am a DNA300 mod with a 10000mAh battery who wants to get to know you better" 

We would have all fell for it.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (12/2/16)

The use of language gives it away immediately. I ignore all such emails and/or phone messages. I get them all the time as well.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (12/2/16)

johan said:


> I got nothing! I think @blujeenz is correct in his statement .


Nope, I got the message, but then I look young, but old enough not to respond.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/2/16)

Sorry lads, but it was not an age thing. You had to be online on a browser to qualify for this one. I think it worked sort of like a 'group buy' effort, just in reverse, as the supplier was trying to sell us all a single mod to share.

For those poor soles that feel 'left out', you can likely still contact the lovely Lora using the email addy in the OP to request your unique photograph.
I would strongly suggest that you use a mate's email account, or any throw-away address you can register, as you may also get a large influx of ads for medication to change certain dimensions, proportions or direction of specific body parts.
Oh, and you can keep all the monies from the lotteries you suddenly start winning to yourself. Do not share them with us

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## johan (12/2/16)

Andre said:


> Nope, I got the message, but then I look young, but old enough not to respond.



WINDGAT!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Yiannaki (12/2/16)

Maybe Miss Lora is lonely and in need of some friends

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (12/2/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Maybe Miss Lora is lonely and in need of some friends
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Yes, most definitely... but one friend in particular; Mr. Mandela, on a blueish rectangular paper... 

Maybe a pet too, like a Cheetah on a brownish rectangular paper

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY (13/2/16)

lol this is too funny. So sad this didn't happen to me, I would of had fun with it  - then make a youtube vid of the fun I had


----------



## Laubscher12 (1/8/16)

Is there anyway to report users thats taking chances?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## PsiSan (1/8/16)

@Laubscher12, pvt message the mods/admins. So they can investigate

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## BumbleBee (1/8/16)

Laubscher12 said:


> Is there anyway to report users thats taking chances?


If you spot a post that shouldn't be there or sounds dodgy then hit the "Report" button at the bottom of the post in question. If it's something more specific or serious then please PM one of the admins or moderators with all relevant information and links if possible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (2/8/16)

I suspect she looked at my avatar and decided to give me a skip.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Clouder (2/8/16)

I got a different type of message 2 weeks ago from an "International Vendor" asking me if I would be willing to post messages on his behalf. I said no. Then I notified @Silver . I'm not interested to sh!t in my own salad.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (2/8/16)

Clouder said:


> I got a different type of message 2 weeks ago from an "International Vendor" asking me if I would be willing to post messages on his behalf. I said no. Then I notified @Silver . I'm not interested to sh!t in my own salad.



You had a potential Ultima contract there! hahahaha


----------



## kev mac (15/4/17)

Cespian said:


> There is no associated account - so either this person created, spammed a whole bunch of members and then deleted, or got deleted by a mod


I too have gotten this spam. I also have been getting emails from a South African telling me I am to receive a large sum of money (over a million) that has been deposited in an account.All very official looking with lawyer's names ect. I trash this of course but wonder if anyone else has gotten this?


----------



## craigb (16/4/17)

kev mac said:


> I too have gotten this spam. I also have been getting emails from a South African telling me I am to receive a large sum of money (over a million) that has been deposited in an account.All very official looking with lawyer's names ect. I trash this of course but wonder if anyone else has gotten this?



http://www.419eater.com is your friend. A great inspiration for getting a anonymous email and a healthy way to be t a bit of creativity

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------

